# Running Warrants in CJIS, need help?



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to run all the warrants for my town/city in CJIS? I have seen it done where it is then imported into an Excel sheet and then sorted by zip code. Any help would be appreciated. I looked at the CJIS bible but cant find this in it..


----------



## OPD63 (Dec 31, 2004)

Try using the WMS warrant publishing. It is a web based tool, log in with your cjis-web user and password. If you do not have an account, you will need to call the CJIS help desk and have one made. https://warrants.chs.state.ma.us/cjisweb_warrant/


----------



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont have access to CJIS web. I have seen guys do it on the old LEAPS system and somehow convert it to excel, and then sort by zip code... Any ideas?


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Lookinforacopjob said:


> I dont have access to CJIS web. I have seen guys do it on the old LEAPS system and somehow convert it to excel, and then sort by zip code... Any ideas?


That's the "warrant extract." I haven't seen it updated on our LEAPS machine in some time.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

OPD63 said:


> Try using the WMS warrant publishing. It is a web based tool, log in with your cjis-web user and password. If you do not have an account, you will need to call the CJIS help desk and have one made. https://warrants.chs.state.ma.us/cjisweb_warrant/


Email them from your department email and they'll reply with log-in info for you. Pretty simple process.


----------



## CHACHIdaMP (Jan 20, 2005)

*warrant publishing.*

I have my LT. Print up the warrants for me in wms web warrant publishing. Easiest way since I couldn't get an account for it. The leaps warrants worked well too, however, I cannot print from the leaps computer and you cannot put a usb stick in.


----------

